# Hey from the 'Witch City'



## laserboy171 (Dec 28, 2009)

New to this board so wanted to introduce. Lived in Salem, MA for just over 10 years now. Studied technical theatre at Emerson College in Boston. Left school and did corporate and community laser shows for small company in Boston area for a few years then got out of show biz altogether and more into non-performance post-production. Worked in advertising and now in healthcare communications doing voiceover audio production and talent direction for IVR systems.

Now for fun and little to zero $$ I'm resident sound engineer for Salem Jazz & Soul Festival and just took on role with Salem Theatre Company as Technical Director and Resident Lighting and Sound Designer. We're building out our first permanent performance space to open mid-February! Space is a small thrust black box which seats approximately 55 people. Both are volunteer gigs. Am I nuts? No...just have to have a real job to support my techie habits I guess...

Cheers!


----------



## lighthouse (Dec 29, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow MA resident (Haverhill)! I know there are several of us out there.


----------

